# Fluval FX5 Media



## pmdf (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello,

I'm pretty excited about the 54" x 24" x 18" custom tank I've recently ordered from ND aquatics, which will house Malawi peacocks and maybe a couple of smaller haps. While waiting for it to be built I've been picking up various bits of equipment which I plan on using in it, not least a Fluval FX5 filter. I know this is probably overkill for the size of tank, but I figure that there's no harm in over-filtration. After all, I've been using both an Eheim 2217 and a 2213 on my old 47 gallon setup!

One of the things I love about the FX5 is the opportunity to use lots of different media, so I've been planning how to best configure it. There are three baskets for media, and I'm planning on filling the top basket with filter floss, the middle with two filter bags - one containing Seachem Purigen and one with coarse coral gravel as a buffer, and then the bottom basket will be filled with Seachem Matrix to handle the bio load. Does that sound like a reasonable setup? Is there anything better than floss that I should consider for the top basket? Any tips or advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

I use floss (pillow filler) in my top tray for mechanical filtration. After that I'm 100% biological, using Fluval Biomax. Works great for me on a heavily stocked 250 gallon tank. I'm not saying mine is better per se, I like it because it's straight forward and working well so far.


----------



## pmdf (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for that feedback - I definitely want to go heavy on the bio side so will keep that in mind, but I need to fit my buffer in there somewhere as I'm using black sand for my substrate, which does nothing for the pH. As my tank's less than half the capacity of yours, I assume that won't be a problem.


----------



## Hypnotank (Apr 30, 2012)

I have 2 Fx5s on my 150g tank. All six baskets are filled with Bio media and pillow batting on top.
I throw out the batting and replace every month it's a great filter.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

pmdf said:


> Thanks for that feedback - I definitely want to go heavy on the bio side so will keep that in mind, but I need to fit my buffer in there somewhere as I'm using black sand for my substrate, which does nothing for the pH. As my tank's less than half the capacity of yours, I assume that won't be a problem.


I have crushed coral substrate (used to have saltwater tank) so I have less concerns on buffering/PH. I also have about 250 pounds of 'live rock' which probably isn't live any more but again has buffering capability. If you don't want to use a chemical buffer then I would agree you probably want to have some crushed coral in your FX5 to provide that. I can't say how much you would need to provide the level of buffering for your water volume, I would expect that is going to depend upon your local water supply's hardness and PH out of the tap.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I put the plastic pot scrubbers that are 6/1.00 her in the U.S. They catch debris and provide bio filtration, I have all 3 baskets loaded. I rinse them in aquarium water from time to time, and replace them a couple at a time. IMO, the outside sponges are adequate.

You can buffer with Empsom Salt at water changes and leave the crushed coral out, leaving more room for biomedia.

Also, I bought extra sponges for the outside compartments, so when I clean my filter, I switch them out, and run the dirty sponges in the washer with no detergent on the spin cycle a couple times...cleans them well!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Floridagirl said:


> You can buffer with Empsom Salt at water changes and leave the crushed coral out, leaving more room for biomedia.


Epsom is used to buffer General Hardness. It won't have an effect on KH (carbonate hardness) or pH like coral will.

Even crushed coral in a filter doesn't have as much of an impact on KH levels as some would believe. It's rather hard and difficult to break down for buffering. You'd be better off with aragonite in a filter bag inside your filter, or better yet, dose baking soda with water changes. Quite often, buffering isn't even needed in the first place. Check your tap water KH level to see if you need to buffer.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

pmdf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the 54" x 24" x 18" custom tank I've recently ordered from ND aquatics, which will house Malawi peacocks and maybe a couple of smaller haps. While waiting for it to be built I've been picking up various bits of equipment which I plan on using in it, not least a Fluval FX5 filter. I know this is probably overkill for the size of tank, but I figure that there's no harm in over-filtration. After all, I've been using both an Eheim 2217 and a 2213 on my old 47 gallon setup!
> 
> One of the things I love about the FX5 is the opportunity to use lots of different media, so I've been planning how to best configure it. There are three baskets for media, and I'm planning on filling the top basket with filter floss, the middle with two filter bags - one containing Seachem Purigen and one with coarse coral gravel as a buffer, and then the bottom basket will be filled with Seachem Matrix to handle the bio load. Does that sound like a reasonable setup? Is there anything better than floss that I should consider for the top basket? Any tips or advice would be most appreciated.


Setup looks good, check out this thread if you haven't yet.. 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=240589&start=15

My FX5s are due for a cleaning in June. I've been considering purigen and other chemical (Chemipure) media to change it up a bit, but my parameters are well balanced and weary of disturbing it - why fix it if it ain't broke?! - good luck


----------



## pmdf (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank all - lots of very helpful advice there. I've actually decided to go with Carib-Sea Eco-complete African Cichlid sand for my substrate now, so the coral gravel buffer might not even be required in the filter. pH from the tap is around 7.5 and increases to around 8 with the coral sand in the filter of my current setup. I haven't tested the base KH of my tap water so will have a look at that.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Baking soda buffers KH, Epsom salt buffers GH. Sorry, I was backwards. And I couldn't type..lol


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Floridagirl said:


> Baking soda buffers KH, Epsom salt buffers GH. Sorry, I was backwards. And I couldn't type..lol


 :thumb:


----------

